

Netflix or LoveFilm? In the UK you might want both - Unzo
http://movies-tanktop-static.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/NetFlix+Versus+LoveFilm.html

======
ig1
I don't know if they've changed it, but when I had Lovefilm (late 2011) I
found that they sent a huge amount of personal information to advertisers.

This included what movies you were looking at (even if you just looked at a
movie page without watching it), your postal code, which lovefilm package you
were subbed to, if you had games consoles, how long you were a member for,
etc.

This data wasn't even sent over SSL.

Completely killed lovefilm as an option for me.

~~~
Unzo
Wow, I hadn't heard that. Not great behaviour! How did you find out?

~~~
ig1
If you're a lovefilm subscriber go to one of the movie pages and look at the
network requests (you can do it with chrome inspector), it used to be the case
all the information was encoded in the calls to Doubleclick.

~~~
Unzo
Ah, ok. Thanks for the tip.

------
robotmay
This roughly mirrors my experience with the libraries on offer here.
Unfortunately both companies are fucked over by Sky, who have exclusive
contracts with pretty much every publisher and block anyone else from getting
new movies for roughly a year after release. Netflix threatened to take them
to court over this a year or so ago; kinda hoping they follow through on that.

------
MattBearman
As a UK resident who has tried both I can confirm this. And even with both the
selection is still pretty limited. It's frustrating, as since signing up to
spotify a couple of years ago, I no longer buy CDs, yet (in the UK at least)
there is no comparable service for films and TV shows.

~~~
scopendo
I've started to use Blinkbox, which is buy-and-stream service. The content
seems fresher if you don't mind buying versus subscribing.

------
crayola
There is also NOW TV in the UK, which is a standalone Sky service. Somehow
they don't get too much press, but they do have loads of recent movies
(basically everything Sky).

See, for example: [http://community.nowtv.com/t5/NOW-TV-news-and-
information/La...](http://community.nowtv.com/t5/NOW-TV-news-and-
information/Latest-amp-Biggest-May-2013/m-p/7604/highlight/true#M8)

~~~
Unzo
Yes, it's true that Now TV are relatively unknown despite a great catalogue.

The upside is that they have much more recent movies than other services.

The downside is that it is much more expensive than Netflix and Lovefilm
combined (£9 for 3 months and £15 p/m thereafter).

It depends what you are looking for really. You can actually compare Now TV
with the other service providers at Tank Top Movies in case you want to see
how they stack up.

------
mfontani
Since I am hearing impaired, the two are not even close to being comparable,
as one has subtitles (closed captions) for most movies & tv series, the other
only offers subtitles in non-English movies. It's quite sad :|

~~~
anona
Which one does what?

~~~
ig1
Netflix has subtitles for most things.

------
jiggy2011
Does the US have a broader selection of content on netflix?

I'm in the UK and subscribed for a month, but didn't see what all the fuss was
about.

Apart from House of cards (which was worth one month on it's own, but I got
that month for free), it was a collection of "Stuff I already watched years
ago" and "Stuff that is mediocre at best".

~~~
yardie
Oh yeah, loads, loads and loads of difference. Some of my UK friends even use
proxy DNS service to get the US content (same account works in both countries)
because the UK content is threadbare in comparison.

------
Aron
I think this is happening in US as well. Amazon is picking up expensive
contracts that Netflix drops or passes on. It seems perfectly reasonable to
pay for both services if you aren't paying for overlapping content rights.
Since Netflix doesn't appear to have plans to go to higher price points
themselves, the opportunity is there for Amazon to fill in.

------
UnoriginalGuy
Are they talking about LoveFilm digital? I just ask because LoveFilm also
operate a physical DVD business whereas Netflix don't.

~~~
philpearl1
Yep, its for on-demand content in the UK only

------
LaSombra
How BlinkBox compares? Any ideas?

~~~
philpearl1
BlinkBox has a lot of movies, and lots from the last year or so where netflix
+ lovefilm tail off - but obviously you're paying for every movie on BlinkBox.
We can post a similar graph for them if there's interest.

~~~
liamquig82
would love to see how blinkbox, nowtv, netflix and love film compare.

~~~
Unzo
Just posted a Blinkbox vs Netflix comparison here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5880185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5880185)
We can do more if there is interest!

